# *TUPAC*



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Many people believe that Tupac Shakur has staged his own death. Many people believe that he is still alive, and will "ressurrect" on the 6th Anniversary of his death in 1996, since he was kept alive for 6 days. That anniversary is coming up. What do you think happened? Is he still alive? :things to think about: there are numerous "unreleased" songs of his coming out now...does this mean anything?:


----------



## RDDUDE (Jan 13, 2003)

come back to reality. Tupac is dead.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I think he is too, but I mean... you gotta figure that anything is possible. I mean Elvis did it...


----------



## RDDUDE (Jan 13, 2003)

Elvis did what ??? Elvis is dead !


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

IS. Yes. He faked his death the first time though. He didn't die in 1977 as some would like to believe. The "corpse" in his casket was in fact a wax dummie of himself when he was younger. 1977, Elvis was overweight, and hairy. Not thin and handsome.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I bet Jesus faked his death the first time as well?

Oo you nutter!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

tupac is alive.
wes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Elvis too....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dead as a doornail....no if, ands, or buts about it..... 50 cent rules all


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

50 cents does rule. i just bought tickets yesterday to see him and eminem and missy elliot(unfortunately) at ford field. i wanted to go to 50's concert last weekend but was to slow in buying my tickets and it sold out. the new show sold out in a few hours.
wes


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wasnt 2 pac found dead with gun shot woons? they kept it a secrate to boost album sales.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Go figure that when I read this thread that 50 cent is on the radio







As for tupac being dead/alive. The boy is dead, media just needs something to make money off of and this is the only thing that they could think of to do it with.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Well let's hope he is anyways.







Last time I checked 2003 was 7 years past 1996, not 6. So much for that theory eh?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I just find it weird for being dead he has alot of albums coming out and the music doesn't sound old its up to date. Look at BIG he only had 1 album came out since his death.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

tupac is dead...i guess he got tired of getting shot at it, tired of getting chased by the police and arrested...i think he went to a place where "G"'s could kick it...i think he went to "thug mansion"...probably kickin it with marvin gaye watchin some show, drinkin peppermint schnappes with jackie wilson and sam cooke, listenin to billy holiday singin and chillin with malcom...







....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Neoplasia...good observation...I didnt even think about that one.

As for all of 2pacs albums coming out...did you ever think that some could be pre-recorded and that some could be just mixed together to make a song. Its not hard, with the technology of today, to mix a persons voice and have them "sing/rap". Its very time consuming but its worth the album sales!


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

For arguments sake, lets say he is alive, and reveals himself tomorrow, isn't there a law that says one can't fake or conceal his own death then profit any money by doing so? Just curious, I know I heard that b4, I think relating to Tupac.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ive never heard of such a law. Even if the law exsisted, that would be stupid because media could always tell you a person is dead when in reality theyre alive and doing things to make profit.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

But the media has no say in whether a person is truly dead or alive, if there is a death certificate then legally that person is dead and any such law would apply, even if the person was faking it (legally they would be dead).


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Makaveli is alive and I Know lots of theories why he still is. Deathrow records Chronic 2000 album is a has good fact that he is still alive. 1st song first disc at the end of the song it say's "Yo Pac pass the weed they don't know yet." I have many other theories to why he's not dead.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This is true...I stand corrected!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> I have many other theories to why he's not dead.


 ...really now?







...i'd love for you to "enlighten" me with these "theories" that makes you believe that tupac is still alive and kickin it back in cali, watchin the money from his record sales come flowin in...so yes, "enlighten" me with these theories...to you do, i will "enlighten" you with mine...hm..lets see...the man was found shot with something like six bullets in him as he drove off...as for his "new released" songs...if im correct, the man spent time in jail...jail is a boring place...thus comes his "new" songs...he could've been bored, so he wrote rhymes just so he could sing it later onto tape...another thing....THE MAN IS DEAD!!!!...the man will not come back, the man will not ressurrect him self, the MAN is not a prophet, and he did not predict his own death...if you believe in your heart and keep telling everyone that you're dead, then in the end, you will be dead...if you keep telling yourself that you're makaveli, then eventually you'll really believe that you are him...it's like saying that if you believe you are the playa' of all playa's, then you'll soon think that you are...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

we must admit . . . ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE. okay, about the whole year thing, i'm not sure about the exact years. i had heard this theory a few years ago, things have happened since then, mainly killing of my brain cells, so my memory isn't as good as may have once been so excuse the mistakes. . .


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Why bother: hiphop blows








My 0,02


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> My 0,02


 ..the heck does that mean?







....hip hop does not blow! it's the way of life for us urban kids







....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> it's the way of life for us urban kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is punk or hardcore









0,02 - my two cents: my view on this topic... *cough*dumbass*cough*


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> 0,02 - my two cents


 ...hehe, i guess you're a "0,02" cent post whore then huh?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

F*ck, sooooo busted


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> F*ck, sooooo busted


 ...im sorry people, but i can't top that...that's just two funny a reply to me...


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I read this site years ago it has lots of theories to why Makaveli may not be dead. why is it that out of all the bodyguards and people that were present that night there was only 1 witness that would co-operate and he was killed a week later. The 7 day theory is another good one. Also 2Pac said in one of his songs he wanted everyone to come and rapper's sing at his funeral. But that didn't happen he was cremated quickly after he supposidly died. i'm not saying he'll come back but I just know he's not dead.Why would he come back he'd go to jail for faking his own death. i bet he's not even in this country. Listen to song 9 first disc of Until the End of Time he say's, "****** after me, I'm in Jamaica sippin dacuries". Another song Napolean say's, "b/c they think pac died." I'm a big Makaveli fan and I believe that he's still alive other people have other opinions and think he's dead that's fine but i don't.

Here's the site. http://www.alleyezonme.com/articles/index.phtml


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

very nice points . . .


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

Pac is dead, i find it hard to believe Biggie and PAc are living together (especially after what Pac supposedly did to biggie) down in Jamiaca or some other tropical island puffing ganj' and sippin dacs (that was another theory for all you theorists out there) without anyone knowing. The only people we dont know where they are, are Osama and ****** Bulger (and maybe Jimmy Hoffa). As for all his new songs that come out, it is a sweet way for his momma and dead broke and busted suge knight to make some more money off our sorry asses. All that stuff was old recording of songs that never made it to albums, now they release them to make loot. 
Now for another Q? Is biggie dead? - just kidding


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Pac's not w/ Notorious Piggie fat boy sucks. What about the I ain't Mad At cha vid it's about his death. I just know he's still alive and besides he's the best rapper out there still.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey tupac is dead.period.all his song are old.i live across from oakland.soon after his death a bunch of bootleg tapes came out.nine to be exact..the only thing suge did was add a different beat.suge is just trying to get rich off his dead ass.thats all he has left.so fu*k it milk it till its dry.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

intresting


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

DEAD.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

that is, by far, the shortest answer i've seen on this thread... everyone else comes up with some sort of an explanation as for why they think such a thing. well, it surely is self-explanitory what was thought there...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> DEAD.

















...i like it, short, brief, self-explanitory


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Dead or alive, his mom owns most of his copyright to his songs and is the one that is putting out all these albums. i dont think it's against the law to fake your own death but iono. What he would go and do some time for was that he had a couple of court appearances that he obviously did not go to cause he was dead. LOL but what do I know.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

GARGOYLE said:


> Dead or alive, his mom owns most of his copyright to his songs and is the one that is putting out all these albums. i dont think it's against the law to fake your own death but iono. What he would go and do some time for was that he had a couple of court appearances that he obviously did not go to cause he was dead. LOL but what do I know.


 It is totally against the law. It is fraud. Tupac is a dumbass and is not smart enough to "fake" his own death. He got shot. He died. End of story.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

YES, DEAD!!!







End of story!!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I love rap, and of course both Pac and Biggie are two of my favorites, but them two thugs got taken out. Neither of them was smart enough to fake a death and be quiet. They are too loud and boisterous to pull something like that off. Plus, Pac was a gang banger, and Biggie was a crack dealer. It makes perfect sense for them to get popped.


----------

